# Challenging Puppy Class



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations Swizzle! These classes really pay off in the end! And they can be a lot of fun!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It was fun. Swizzle did geat - I just need to hold up my end. I wish they would video tape the class and tell the handler all the things they do wrong.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Tip about treats: For my tiny IG, I use premium cat food for training treats. The nuggets are very small little spheres, dry, easy to carry, and very attractive to dogs.

Sounds like a fun class. Good luck!

--Q


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I love to use cat treats for my dogs (the Wellness soft ones are great).

As for Swizzle (LOVE that name!! :biggrin. Since he is not comfortable with large dogs being close to him. Have the larger dogs farther away (discuss this with your instructor) until he is comfortable and very gradually decrease their distance. Give him plenty of time and be patient. His discomfort with their closeness is probably a built in safety thing for him and I don't blame him one bit!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Great tip about the cat treats. I have been cooking a little piece of pork tenderloin and shredding it. Swizzle is good with big dogs. Swizzle likes to play tug of war with my niece's two labs - one is a puppy too but in training for the guiding the blind so he has been bred to be very gentle. He is just nervous of the huge puppies that were in that class because some of the owners did not seem to realize their friendly puppy could smush Swizzle. The next obedience class is all small dogs. We start late May.


----------

